# 8 gallon Nano Tank



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

My 8 gallon nano. There are 2 fishies in the tank: a clown and a watchman goby (and a pistol shrimp). I have incorporated macroalgae right into the tank as part of the display. Equipment: Red Sea HOB skimmer, a canister filter (carbon and Phosban) and mostly to increase water volume, Kessil A150, a no-name blue LED for moonlights, jbj ATO and all controlled by a DA-RKL.

Front FTS

IMG_1285

Side FTS

IMG_1286

Watchman Goby

IMG_1283


IMG_1284

Green Torch

IMG_1287


IMG_1306

Mini-Elegance

IMG_1288


IMG_1296


IMG_1303


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Xenia

IMG_1289


IMG_1308

Bird's Nest SPS and Clove

IMG_1290

Dragon's breath macro (halymenia)

IMG_1291

Nemo and Xmas Tree Coral

IMG_1292

Xmas Tree Coral show porite polyps

IMG_1206


IMG_1301

Frogspawn

IMG_1299

Closeup of Feather Duster

IMG_1304

Collection of Broken SPS tips from Main Display tank

IMG_1297


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Leather Coral

IMG_1295

Mushrooms

IMG_1309


IMG_1300


IMG_1298

Incorporation of Macro into display

IMG_1316


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really nice photos! Wow! Plans on upgrades or you going to keep this tank as it is?

Do you have issues with that bubble/grape algae?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Ciddian said:


> Really nice photos! Wow! Plans on upgrades or you going to keep this tank as it is?
> 
> Do you have issues with that bubble/grape algae?


Thanks,
The tank has been up for a while (8 months), its very stable to the point I do monthly water changes. The plan is to grow out the corals I have and maybe add one more (small) SPS colony.

I have to harvest the algae once a week otherwise it grows out of control. I do plan to add some other macro which I'm growing out in my main display refugium. I do have some bubble algae but its getting starved out by the other algae.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Video of Xenia Pulsing w/o any flow
(its too bad we can't embed videos)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

amazing!!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice set up within limited space

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Noy, is that red macro the one you got from me?

Your photography skills are crazy-good, very well done.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kooka said:


> Hey Noy, is that red macro the one you got from me?
> 
> Your photography skills are crazy-good, very well done.


yep, receded a bit but making a come back.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you sure its dragons breath? I'm pretty sure it's red titan, but I could be proved wrong...


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kooka said:


> Are you sure its dragons breath? I'm pretty sure it's red titan, but I could be proved wrong...


actually I think you are right - my bad!


----------

